# iPod, Iphone and iPad WiFi Telemetry System



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice looking kit. I have a couple of questions:
1. Where do you find this?
2. Can it work with systems other than Apple?
3. Where do you find this? 

Dawid


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SPM9549
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Why does it need a dongle to use wifi ???
Shouldn't the Iphone/Ipod/Ipad be able to pick up a very local wifi in the car without any dongle ????

I would have thought that the telemetry system would include a wifi hotspot that the Ixxxx could join and thereby receive the information.

I for sure would like to connect the charging cord when in the car using the Ipod as a display.....

Otherwise a great idea for product.

Best regards
/Per


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

The iPhone telemetry software is the beginning point.
I'm sure that there will be many ways to get the data to the phone.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats because its not wifi. It uses the spektrum telemetry reciever with an iphone connector. So it apears they're licensing the use of the serial port to interface to their technology and then they run their own software on the iphone.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I am buying the telemetry system when it comes out in June.
I will post some commenets when in use.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------

